# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Today's Toons 10/25/19

## pookie18

Click below for related story:
 













Click below for related story:
 



Click below for related story:
 















Click below for related story:
 







Click below for Tony's toons:
 





Click below for related story:
 















































This Thread Brought To You By The Letter T:

(Thank you, cartoonist Rex May)

In Case You Missed It Dept.:

Pelosi: 'We need to impeach Trump to find out what he did'

Oppressed Chinese Citizens Apologize To NBA Players For Disrupting Their Difficult Week

In Response To Question About Raising Taxes, Elizabeth Warren Comes Out As A Gay Man

----------

Beachcomber (10-25-2019),Captain Kirk! (10-25-2019),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (10-25-2019),Hillofbeans (10-25-2019),Kris P Bacon (10-27-2019),Liberty Monkey (10-25-2019),MisterVeritis (10-26-2019),Old Ridge Runner (10-25-2019),ruthless terrier (10-25-2019),wbslws (10-25-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

and another week of jocularity and gayness comes to a close. Sadly we must venture through the weekend without fresh @pookie18 toons. 

But alas! Monday is only a mere 65 hours or so away! 

WE WILL  SURVIVE!

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-25-2019)

----------


## pookie18

> and another week of jocularity and gayness comes to a close. Sadly we must venture through the weekend without fresh @pookie18 toons. 
> 
> But alas! Monday is only a mere 65 hours or so away! 
> 
> WE WILL  SURVIVE!


Can you still say gayness?

& regarding your survival...

----------

Kris P Bacon (10-27-2019),LadyMoonlight (10-27-2019),Old Ridge Runner (10-25-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-25-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Its only two months until Christmas.  But its only two days to the next installment of Pookie's Toons!

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-25-2019)

----------


## pookie18

> Its only two months until Christmas.  But its only two days to the next installment of Pookie's Toons!


Well, it's a little more than 2 days, but the comparison certainly puts the wait in perspective!

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-25-2019),potlatch (10-25-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Can you still say gayness?
> 
> & regarding your survival...


yes, we can say gayness if we are two non gay real men .

----------


## pookie18

> yes, we can say gayness if we are two non gay real men .


Hope you were not overheard by someone in the LGBTWTF community...

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Hope you were not overheard by someone in the LGBTWTF community...


I only surround myself with heterosexuals

----------


## pookie18

> I only surround myself with heterosexuals


Hoping that no one from that community reads this site...

----------

darroll (10-25-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-25-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Hetero = not a faggot.

----------


## pookie18

> Hetero = not a faggot.


Faggot = a bundle of sticks or twigs bound together as fuel.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Hetero = not a faggot.


That is why I only surround myself with heterosexuals.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Faggot = a bundle of sticks or twigs bound together as fuel.


Fuck a field= to plow it.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Damnit, gotta scrape Pookie tunes resin from my bowl, until Monday.

----------

